# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  ATi Bubble Master 200

## Timo

I need to make some space in the sump so the Reef octopus had to go and a in sump skimmer installed so i went for one of these. Looks massive and is very very quiet  :Big Grin: . I will let you know how i get on with it.

----------

